# Unable to sync ports via svn on a 9.2-RELEASE-p1 system



## ph0enix (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been trying to sync ports on a 9.2-RELEASE-p1 VM (Hyper-V) and the system just crashes/reboots in the middle of syncing. I'm using the following commands:

```
rm -rf /usr/ports
svn co [url]https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/ports/branches/RELENG_9_2_0[/url] /usr/ports
```

I also tried pulling from https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/ports/head/ but that makes it crash also. 

Is there any way to track what's happening?

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (Nov 7, 2013)

Since you're on a virtual machine you might have hit the same issue as I did with 10.0-BETA2 on VirtualBox:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=42573


There's a thread about the issue on freebsd-current mailinglist. I did some browsing and it looks like the same issue could affect 9.2 as well. Can you try the loader(8) variable in this message and see if it makes your system stable:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2013-November/046154.html


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2013)

Checking out the RELENG_9_2_0 branch of ports is probably a mistake.  It should not crash, though.  Please provide more details about the machine and setup.


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 7, 2013)

The system is pretty generic.


```
FreeBSD hostname.domain.com 9.2-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p1 #5 r257657: Tue Nov  5 09:07:20 EST 2013     [email]jacks@hostname.domain.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/JackS  i386
```
The JackS kernel is basically GENERIC with the ident set to "JackS".

It's a Hyper-V virtual machine with a single disk dynamically expanding HDD, 1 GB of RAM and a legacy NIC. I was able to upgrade the VM from 9.1 to the current version using source without issues. Please let me know what other info you need.

@kpa, I tried your tunefs command in single user mode and rebooted after that but that didn't fix the issue.


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2013)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> The system is pretty generic.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Soft update journaling is not the problem after all. Instead try the second link to the mailing list post I posted.


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 8, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Soft update journaling is not the problem after all. Instead try the second link to the mailing list post I posted.



That did the trick!  Thank you!  Should I add 
	
	



```
vfs.unmapped_buf_allowed=0
```
 to loader.conf?


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, put it in /boot/loader.conf for now.


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 8, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Checking out the RELENG_9_2_0 branch of ports is probably a mistake.  It should not crash, though.  Please provide more details about the machine and setup.



Should I be using /ports/head instead?  Is that branch stable?


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2013)

There are no stable branches for FreeBSD ports, only the head branch. Those RELENG_* branches are just snapshots frozen in time (subversion makes no distinction between branches and snapshots, they are all copies alike). Use the head branch always.


----------

